# Pre War Belknap Bluegrass Boy's 20 inch Bicycle.....



## miller32 (Oct 8, 2012)

Picked this yesterday too....

Pretty complete bicycle...missing headlight.  Cool kids bike...


----------



## miller32 (Oct 8, 2012)

More pics....


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice pick!

Alan


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 8, 2012)

Very cool Huffy Convertible! it's from the '50's I've had a few of these, I was going to fix them up for a nephew, but he hasn't taken care of his little BMX bike. that chain guard came out around 1953-54. the serial may tell you the date.


----------



## hotrod62 (Oct 9, 2012)

nice bike theirs one like that in original condition hanging in our local cracker brl  i find myself staring up at it every time i go in.............


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 15, 2012)

Very nice original condition. I wonder if it took a smaller Delta headlight like a Delta Junior?

Dave


----------

